# Online Civil Engineering Calculator



## skahmad (Apr 6, 2013)

Civil Engineering Calculator with many useful tools for analysis and design is available at

http://civilengineer.webinfolist.com/cecalc.htm
This free all-in-one package is including Bending moment, shear force, slope &amp; deflection, moment of inertia,

Moment distribution, fixed beam, continuous beam, overhanging beam, reinforced concrete beam etc.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 6, 2013)

Not terribly useful for an exam where no computers are allowed...


----------



## MGX (Apr 11, 2013)

Think I trust my books more than a website anyways.


----------



## keiwong (Apr 11, 2013)

I can see some intrinsic value in this as you can come up with your own practice problems, do them by hand, then check with the calculator


----------

